# Total Noob Old Guy



## RacecityUSA (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi all:

I am a total noob both here and to any martial arts.  61 years old in reasonably good shape, especially for someone my age.  I currently weight train and ride road bicycle along with some other sport specific training.  I have recently started doing some Muay Thai inspired conditioning training to guided videos and will have my second Muay Thai gym session tonight.

I am not really sure where I will end up but Krav Maga seems like a natural direction for me, providing I can find a good Krav gym in my area.

I just signed up to this forum and have not had the chance to read any tagged posts and information yet and will get to them later tonight as I continue to walk this journey.

I appreciate any guidance y'all can provide.

Thank you.

Mark


----------



## jobo (Aug 5, 2019)

RacecityUSA said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I am a total noob both here and to any martial arts.  61 years old in reasonably good shape, especially for someone my age.  I currently weight train and ride road bicycle along with some other sport specific training.  I have recently started doing some Muay Thai inspired conditioning training to guided videos and will have my second Muay Thai gym session tonight.
> 
> ...


welcome, there's more than a few old fogies on here, that MT metabolic training is a killer, I did one I found on you tube and has to calm it down for the next time


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 5, 2019)

jobo said:


> welcome, there's more than a few old fogies on here, that MT metabolic training is a killer, I did one I found on you tube and has to calm it down for the next time


Thank you Jobo.  I am doing the Core de Force videos from Beachbody.  Really good full body and cardio workouts.  It helps teach strike techniques as well.  Hands, elbows, knees and feet/shins.  Looking forward to learning more from all of you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Aug 5, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk RacecityUSA.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome to MT, look forward to chatting.


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you all for the welcome.  Had my second gym session with my Muay Thai Kru last night.  It went well and we saw a little progress.  I will keep working and trying to learn.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Welcome to MT RacecityUSA.  You will  find lots of information and helpful people here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk. You'll find a lot of old people here, which is clearly defined as everyone older than the person talking about old people. We're pretty strict about that on here, so don't mess it up: everyone older than you is old. You're never old, unless someone younger than you is talking about you. In my case, you're old. But not nearly as old as some of the curmudgeonly wrinkly folks who've already posted in this thread.

Oh, and everyone younger than you is a "whippersnapper", and needs to get offa your lawn. Dang it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. You'll find a lot of old people here, which is clearly defined as everyone older than the person talking about old people. We're pretty strict about that on here, so don't mess it up: everyone older than you is old. You're never old, unless someone younger than you is talking about you. In my case, you're old. But not nearly as old as some of the curmudgeonly wrinkly folks who've already posted in this thread.
> 
> Oh, and everyone younger than you is a "whippersnapper", and needs to get offa your lawn. Dang it.


This.

And the definition of a Country Mile is as far as you can hit a golf ball.  I just thought that might be useful.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> This.
> 
> And the definition of a Country Mile is as far as you can hit a golf ball.  I just thought that might be useful.


Danged country miles keep getting shorter.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Danged country miles keep getting shorter.


Depends on how good you are at golf.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 7, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> Depends on how good you are at golf.


Not very. Never was, but used to be able to outdrive nearly anyone I played with.

...when it stayed in-bounds.


----------



## RacecityUSA (Aug 19, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Not very. Never was, but used to be able to outdrive nearly anyone I played with.
> 
> ...when it stayed in-bounds.


Okay then.  Apparently a country mile is anywhere from 20 yards to about 305 yards lol, you whipersnappers


----------

